# ML Jones Identifies The Real Reason Behind The Decline Of The American Church



## KMK (Nov 15, 2009)

> The trouble with some of us is that we love preaching, but we are not always careful to make sure that we love the people to whom we are actually preaching. If you lack this element of compassion for the people you will also lack the pathos which is a very vital element in all true preaching. Our Lord looked out upon the multitude and 'saw them as sheep without a shepherd', and was 'filled with compassion'. And if you know nothing of this you should not be in a pulpit, for this is certain to come out in your preaching. _Preaching and Preachers_; pg. 93



If preachers truly loved the people they are preaching to, how could they possibly withhold the gospel from them in favor of messages like "There's Hope At The End Of Your Rope"? Gospel-less preaching is just a symptom of something much worse. American preachers have lost their first love: their sheep. I shall redouble my efforts to love my congregation even more than I love preaching itself.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 15, 2009)

Dr. Lloyd-Jones hits it right on. Thanks for this.


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think we can confine the problem to America only. I know most of the watered-down sermons have come from America, but it has spread worldwide. You ask how a pastor can preach like this from the pulpit and I have to answer that they are either deceived or unregenerate. I would like to think the former, but I have heard of pastors entering the position of pastor as a vocation and not a calling. Many churches today are willing to fill their pulpits with any man without a question to their calling and or even eternal condition.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 16, 2009)

Lloyd-Jones' famous work can be read online. 
I would also recommend some audio sermons which can be listened to online (please scroll here).


----------

